# BVI Charter Beginner



## jewels1441 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi there-
Looking to Charter a cat in the BVI for a party of 8- w/captain, as we are not all experienced sailors. We have been to the BVI many times, and know the area well, but have never done the week long charter experience. 

Any recommendations on which company is best?
It seems like Moorings is top of the heap but you pay for it. Although I have seen postings saying there have been more problems since their merger.

Also seen decent reviews for BVI Yacht Charters.

Any guidance is much appreciated!


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)

Voyage charters - hands down! Chartered with them 4 different times, 3 different crews, 3 different boats and all were top notch.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Almost any of the BVI companies will be good choices. Moorings and Sunsail typically have newer boats. With a Skipper you should not worry much about it as they will be able to handle most problems. Just look at the boat you want and cost vs days. Some of the companies have better deals than what are posted on the web sites... Ask...

The key will be the captain you get... since you do not have a specific one in mind, it will be the luck of the draw. Most are well qualified and you will not have much of a way to know how you will mesh with them. Tell the Charter company you chose what your looking for and they will try to fit your plans with the captains on the list of captains they use. Some captains may be better with party boat types while others are better for kicked back low key sailing and snorkeling. Just let the charter company know and you should have a great time.


----------

